# UPDATE to GB Guidelines



## Monty (Jul 22, 2009)

There have been several complaints from organizers of Group Buys that participants have not been sending their screen name along with their payment info. This can make it very difficult and time consuming to match up payments to orders. It was already in item 4 of the guidelines for participants to provide this. From now on, be advised that if you do not provide the following information when you email or PM your order to the organizer, the organizer, at his/her discretion may refund the PP payment until the information is given.


*[FONT=&quot]4 - Be sure the organizer has (THESE ABSOLUTE MUSTS):
• your name, 
• screen name, 
• email, 
• name on the PayPal account, 
• snail mail address[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
*• and business name if you are having your order sent to your business.* 

Nothing is more frustrating that trying to match a screen name with a real name and address and business name and PayPal account and hoping you got it correct.
Failure to adhere to this MAY result in your payment being returned at the discretion of the GB organizer.[/FONT]

I am open to any comments and/or suggestions as to a better way to do this.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 22, 2009)

I know one thing, it would be much easier for everyone to comply than for a GB leader to drop the hammer.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there a way to make a form that can be attached to GBs for the members to fill out if they want to join the GB?  Something along the lines of,... to join you have to submit the required data, if incomplete the form returns it for correction or rejects it automatically.

Just a thought.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 1, 2009)

Just a warning to GB organizers. The e-mail notice that you received money no longer lists the address in the e-mail, even though the address is included with the payment. I made the mistake of returning a couple of payments that actually did have the address with them.
For those that think hunting down an address is not that big of a deal. Keep in mind I can easily spend 3 to 4 hours at my computer each day writing posts or e-mails during a group buy. It is not nearly as simple as you might think.


----------

